# Compile Dropbear SSH???



## gdanko (Jun 25, 2011)

Has anyone done this? I am trying to rebuild it to point .ssh to /data so it can be written to. That part works, but two things so far plague me.

1) Name resolution fails
2) Some error about nonblocking
ssh: Connection to [email protected]:22 exited: Couldn't set nonblocking


----------



## chamonix (Aug 30, 2011)

Maybe of interest: http://www.cri.ch/sven/doku.php/blog/running-dropbear-on-android


----------

